# Is this a disease?



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello everyone,
Tonight I noticed one of my rainbows flicking off the driftwood.When I got a closer a look I noticed that it was missing some scales on its back(I'm assuming from the scratching).It's the only fish that is scratching itself.My clown loaches (as well as all the other fish)don't have any white spots and are doing fine, if this was ick I'm thinking that the scaleless fish will be the first to get it.Last week I got 3 roseline sharks from big al's which turned out to have severe fin rot. 2 of them died by sunday, and one survived.Now it's a deformed and its dorsal fin is missing instead it has a whitespot, but I think it managed to defeat the disease or it just seems like it.Any how, what do you suggest I do? I have a bottle of Quickcure by mardel which is good for fin rot and ick.I was wondering if I should treat the whole tank or maybe I can put my rainbow and roseline shark in a 1g bucket with a drop of mardel and let them sit there for a while.The main reason I don't want to treat the whole tank is because of my plants, but if I have to, I will do it(Does quick cure actually kill the entire plant or does it just make it lose some of its leaves).

Thanks


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I've used QuIck Cure in a 90 gallon heavily planted tank in the past without any issues. 

I wouldn't move the fish to a 1 gallon bucket as that would just stress the fish and therefore make then even more weak.

Just add a half dose of the QuIck Cure and see how your rainbow does.
--
Paul


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

I will be doing a half dose because I have tetras, but did you mean doing a half dose of the tetra dose? Also how long do you think I should be treating the tank for?

Thanks


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

mitko1994 said:


> I will be doing a half dose because I have tetras, but did you mean doing a half dose of the tetra dose? Also how long do you think I should be treating the tank for?
> 
> Thanks


Yes the half dose is the tetra dose. One drop per 2 gallons of water in your tank.

I would dose just the once after a water change and then leave the meds in the tank for a few days assuming the fish look good.
--
Paul


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

The half dose is for the scaless fish (Clown loach). If you read the instruction, I am sure most of the med will say it. To completely eradicate ick, you need to treat the tank 7 days after not seeing any white spots on the fish. And you need to treat the whole tank unfortunately, there's alot more that you can't see with the human eyes.
Adding a UV filter will definately help speed up the recovery.
As for the plant, they will probably stunt due to the med. But all new stems will not be affected and grown normal.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

With QuIck Cure the half dose is for Tetras but I would also use the half dose with scaleless fish such as Clown Loaches.

He doesn't see any Ich on the fish so he shouldn't treat for 7 days. Something is making the rainbow fish itchy so that's why I recommended just the one dose.
--
Paul


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Anytime I've had fish scratching on the rocks, I've generally had a large ammonia spike. I used to see this all the time at Petsmart, and the ammonia in the tanks at this time would always be higher than usual.


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok, so your suggestion would be to do a water change first and if the rainbow stops scratching then I don't have to treat the tank.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

In theory. So long as you don't see any other symptoms in the tank. If you're really concerned then dose the tank. But make sure you've removed the carbon first or you'll just be wasting chemicals.


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

I just did a ammonia and nitrite test with my API test kit, here are the results:

Ammonia:around 0.25
nitrite: 0


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

mitko1994 said:


> I just did a ammonia and nitrite test with my API test kit, here are the results:
> 
> Ammonia:around 0.25
> nitrite: 0


So start with a water change and then try to figure out what's causing the ammonia. Its probably the reason your rainbow is scratching.

How often and how much water do you change? Do you also gravel vacuum?
--
Paul


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes I do gravel vac.I use a python gravel cleaner and usually do 50% water change with the gravel clean every 2 weeks.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Y2KGT said:


> ...He doesn't see any Ich on the fish so he shouldn't treat for 7 days. Something is making the rainbow fish itchy so that's why I recommended just the one dose.
> --
> Paul


Ah, I see where you're going with that. It might not be Ick and yes, fishes do scratch themselves when there is an ammonia spike.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Well my clown loach has 2-3 dots on his body, so I would assume it's ick I'm thinking of bumping up the temperature to 80F and putting in a half dose of quickcure


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Well now if you think your clowns have Ich you'll need to start treating the tank ASAP and keep treating for at least two days after the last dot has disappeared from all your fish.

Raising the temp to 80 or slightly more will speed up the Ich life cycle and therefore speed up the overall treatment time.
--
Paul


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

How many times should I treat the tank per day? How long would it take for the tank to cure with quickcure?


Thanks


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

mitko1994 said:


> How many times should I treat the tank per day? How long would it take for the tank to cure with quickcure?
> 
> Thanks


I'm pretty sure it says on the package to treat once per day and I would suggest you continue to treat for at least 2 days after the final dot is visible on any fish. The number of days depends on the temperature of the water as well as the severity of the Ich infestation and the ability of the fish to recover.

Make sure you do daily 25% water changes as well to reduce the amount of Ich in the water/gravel and the left over medication.
--
Paul


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Try just an increase in temps for now. You don't want to go needlessly adding chemicals just because you "think" your clowns have spots. Could be scratch marks from sharper rocks... If you could post some pictures of the fish afflicted it may help us all better determine the cause.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

If it's really Ick, then I recommend 7 days. That's the life cycle of the Ick. In order to completely eradicate Ick. You need to treat your tank and keep doing it until you stop see any spots on the fish. Then treat for another 7 days just to make sure that all the ones you don't see are eliminated as well. Turning up the heat may help you speed up the life cycle. Hence sorten that 7 days by 1 or 2 days.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

I've set the temperature to 30C and my thermometer shows 26C which is like 79F
I'm doing a tetra dose twice a day.Should I be doing a water change, I started this on tuesday?


----------

